# Anyone tried the Core Air riser?



## goofy1641 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi,

I recently bought a Cartel Fantom but find the weight to be a bit too heavy for me. I'm hoping to build up my left arm so it can use the Fantom one day but for now I'm looking at lighter ILF riser so I won't waste my Kaya 1 limbs. The lightest one on Alternativess seems to be the Core Air and the Cartel Xpert. I've found some threads mentioning the Xpert and it sounds fine but the Core is lighter and has more limb adjustments so I'm very curious if anyone has ever held one. I want to know if it feel cheap like plastic and if the paint job is sloppy...really anything.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I picked up a Fantom a few months ago for teaching and was surprised with the weight and how solid it felt. I thought it was a much lighter riser than it turned out to be.

I went through a period a couple of years ago where I was recovering from illness and could not carry my heavy FITA barebow. I was helping with a Wounded Warrior Event and I could not get around the 3D course. I went back to my car and pulled out my one piece longbow. The light physical weight of the longbow was perfect. I decided to switch and compete with the longbow for six months. It was a perfect solution for me, I was able to shoot while I recovered, and I learned a lot of new tricks that I was able to take back to my recurve shooting. And you have options at any price point. You don't have to get a bow that will never use again. You can have that wood longbow, or recurve to go back to whenever you want. You can also find good deals on eBay. I don't go that route because my draw length is too long for what is usually available in old bows.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

The Core is brand new, so chances are slim of finding someone who has seen it. It looks intriguing, I'd like to try the eccentric limb adjusters. I've held an Xpert (but not shot) and it doesn't have much to recommend it. Another option to look at is the SF Axiom + light. It come in both 21" and 25".


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a 21" Axiom+ Lite riser with medium length limbs= 64" bow. It has a good balance, and I like the grip. But have not tried the Core brand.


----------



## goofy1641 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yah my left arm is recovering as well, hence the need for something lighter. A longbow would add nicely to my bow collection but it's not as easy to store when I already have a recurve backpack =) Are longbows as accurate and powerful as recurves? I shoot outdoor target and like to compete with my family around 30m

Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## goofy1641 (Feb 21, 2016)

I wouldn't mind a SF Axiom + but their prices are a little higher than I want to spend for what is hopefully a temporary riser. I figure if I get the SF Axiom then I wasted money on the Fantom! The weight on the axiom isn't as light either. I'm currently using my traditional recurve with KAP Prostyle riser and Samick Sage limbs and the weight is perfect but I'd really like to use my Kaya limbs which are ILF.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

A new lightweight option at Lancaster

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/stark-ligero-magnesium-riser.html


----------



## goofy1641 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up but it's still too heavy, only .3lb lighter than my Fantom. I'm deciding between an Excel and a Fiberbow. I hated the Fantom's grip so I wish I could get a feel for the contending risers. San Francisco isn't big on archery it seems, we have one tiny store that doesn't stock ILF. I wouldn't mind paying the premium for the Fiberbow but the I'm not a fan of the look.


----------



## aroadik (Apr 28, 2009)

I've just got one, it's way above it's pay grade, all adjustments are easy and effective, the paint is metallic and solid I've been shooting 25+ years and I'm impressed, it weighs 900grams /2lbs except with arrow rest. Go for it


----------



## aroadik (Apr 28, 2009)

I have an Excell 21" and prefer the Core Air also it comes with the same Hoyt grip as the Excell.


----------



## goofy1641 (Feb 21, 2016)

thanks so much!! Wish I got these posts before I bought the Fiberbow, but the Fiberbow is a lot lighter and that's what I need so hopefully I won't have buyers remorse! haha


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Show us pictures!


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

66.00 dollars







Dan


----------



## goofy1641 (Feb 21, 2016)

Here's my Fiberbow with Kaya K1 limbs, the one in the back is a Cartel Fantom with SF Archery Elite limbs


----------



## tw199y (Mar 21, 2015)

I can honestly say I have shot one of these tonight and they are so light, with winstorm 2 carbon limbs and carbon stabilisers. The arrows flight is very quick 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

